# 25C3: CCC rät zum "Selbstschutz" vor biometrischer Vollerfassung



## Newsfeed (30 Dezember 2008)

Hacker haben mehrere Wege vorgestellt, wie die gesetzliche Verpflichtung zur Abgabe von Fingerabdrücken beim Reisepass zu umgehen ist; zugleich warnten sie vor Sicherheitsproblemen beim geplanten elektronischen Personalausweis.

Weiterlesen...


----------

